# JVC wont turn on???? :(



## karrar55 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys I got a jvc lt 32-576 and when I try to turn it on the screen stays blank(black) but the blue light in the corner turns on and i also here the tv turn on, it makes the click sound. can someone please tell me whats wrong with it? I am a handy guy so i kind of know what im doing! help would greatly be apperciated THANKS!!

PS ITS A LCD 32 INCH TV


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

when you choose a channel do you get sound?

do you have an external input to the TV or output that you could use to connect another TV to see what the set is doing ?? This is done by using SCART cables to conect the sets back to back, set the other set to see the input ie SCART, SCART1 , A/V whatever. Similar to the way we used to watch VCR's or DVD's etc. except that we use two TV's rather than just one and an external device.


----------



## karrar55 (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for the reply but i dont get sound when i change channels and i dont got a connection where i can connect another tv. what if I the red yellow and white wires and connect the tvs??? thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

> what if I the red yellow and white wires and connect the tvs???


I have no idea what you are referring to except maybe you are referring to RCA connectors ?? Sound & Picture input ?

Most TV's have what is known as a SCART input which, when a suitable SCART connected device is connected, allows the TV to take signals from that device rather than the TV Tuner. Sometimes the action is automatic and others requires manual intervention switching to A/V mode.

If you have a working DVD player you could try using that to see if you get any response. 

do you get any indications that the set is working at all ? Digital readout, power on lamp ? Lack of sound gives an indication that the tuner circuitry is not functioning but tells us little more than we already know. In the days when I repaired TV's I had a second set that I plugged in to "No Sound/ No display" sets because I would frequently find that a fault prevented sound and vision. the second set would show me if the tuner and decoder sections were working pointing the way for analysis of the problem.


----------



## karrar55 (Nov 25, 2009)

ya im talking about the rca connectors! the only thing that tells me its on is the blue light in corner of the tv not in the screen.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I am assuming then that the only thing that happens is that the blue light comes on to indicate that the set is powered on. however no sound and no picture.

Normally the power on led is driven by a voltage rail on the low voltage side of the set. This would at least give an indication that the switch mode power supply is working. When faults develop that overload the power supply the power on light usually blinks to indicate a fault condition.
There really is not a great deal that you can do apart from (ASSUMING THE SET IS NOT UNDER WARRANTY) open it up after removing all power cords to the local supply, then check all cables are properly seated on the boards inside by giving a gentle push to see if they may have worked loose. Check any possible fuses to see if they have blown. Check for any signs of burning or cracking around transistors especially those mounted on heatsinks.
If everything looks good prepare to find someone with tools and spare-parts for this set. As you will notice when you open it up, there are probably several boards inside and any one of them could be causing your problem.


----------

